# Co2 Fire Extinguisher Screw Down Valve



## crundle (21/12/08)

Hi all, 

I have had the misfortune to have my 5kg CO2 fire extinguisher leak from the valve in the handle for the 3rd time now, and despite being replaced each time, it still happens.

I leave my gas on constantly, because I gas up my kegs at serving pressure, which normally takes over a week, and with rotation of beers, it is pretty much a constant process. I recently came across a website that offers screw down valves for CO2 extinguishers, and will be finding out tomorrow which type of thread the top of my CO2 cylinder has so I will be able to order one.

The problem seems to be that fire extinguishers are designed to have the valve off for long periods and only operate with it on for less than a minute, the exact opposite of what I require. I will keep you informed of what I find out tomorrow regarding the thread in the fire extinguishers from Ken at Ceasefire in Adelaide, and what I am able to buy from the UK to fit it.

For those wanting to have a look, the link below links to several suppliers of screw down valves for CO2 extinguishers, but if anyone knows of an Australian company that can supply them, I would appreciate if you could let me know!

CO2 information

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## raven19 (21/12/08)

I would appreciate being kept up to date on this. I spoke with Ken on Friday re: getting an extinguisher for my keg setup.


----------



## crundle (21/12/08)

The fire extinguishers are great for beer, and at work there are 3 other people who use them and have never had a problem whatsoever with leaks. They probably don't leave them on all the time, force carb and only turn them on when they need to top up the gas, but I want a system that is constantly in balance, so I want it to be on full time.

I would think that there must be something available locally in the way of screw down valves, but googling has only shown me the UK stuff.

Crundle


----------



## TidalPete (21/12/08)

crundle said:


> The fire extinguishers are great for beer, and at work there are 3 other people who use them and have never had a problem whatsoever with leaks. They probably don't leave them on all the time, force carb and only turn them on when they need to top up the gas, but I want a system that is constantly in balance, so I want it to be on full time.
> 
> I would think that there must be something available locally in the way of screw down valves, but googling has only shown me the UK stuff.
> 
> Crundle



Crundle,

I sympathise with your problem.
I also like to carb my beers at serving temp & have left my 5kg stinguisher permanently on for the last 12 months without any problems whatsoever.
That said, I may well be interested in a screw-down valve if a bulk buy was to happen in the future.
I presume that all Australian fire extinguishers have the same size thread (BSP)? :unsure: 

TP :beer:


----------



## crundle (21/12/08)

TidalPete said:


> I presume that all Australian fire extinguishers have the same size thread (BSP)? :unsure:
> 
> TP :beer:



This is what I am hoping that Ken from Ceasefire will be able to help identify. I think there is an Australian standard that applies to CO2 extinguishers, and it may well specify the thread to be used.

I used to use my extinguisher only to top up gas and did the force carb, but the valve failed, so I thought to try using it left on constantly, which made it last longer, but it still failed well before the bottle was empty. If we can get hold of screw down valves, then it would be the best of both worlds - a cheap to own and refill bottle, and the security of being able to leave it on constantly.

Fingers crossed,

Crundle


----------



## QldKev (21/12/08)

Yep I'm another one if a bulk buy should eventuate.


----------



## MVZOOM (21/12/08)

TidalPete said:


> Crundle,
> 
> I presume that all Australian fire extinguishers have the same size thread (BSP)? :unsure:
> 
> TP :beer:




There are two sized connections, I think one is a 1/2" and one is a 3/4". Also, some are male and some are female! That's not a big drama, I use a threaded rod to convert where necessary.

Cheers - Mke


----------



## crundle (21/12/08)

I took my empty cylinder to the fitters at work who checked it out to be 3/4" BSPF (parallel thread). I have contacted a supplier in the UK to see how much and what delivery times are likely. It seems that any turn down valve should work if it is the right thread size, as CO2 doesn't have any particular issues with materials used, unlike flammable gasses.

Does anyone know where turn down valves can be sourced in Australia? I can't see that there would be too great a variety of thread types for pressure vessels (might be wrong there though), so we may be able to get them more locally.

Cheers,

Crundle


----------



## ausdb (22/12/08)

I had a new screw down valve fitted to my extinguisher when it had its hydro test a couple of months ago as the old one was leaking around the spindle and too old to rebuilt. It was about $50-60 on top of the price of the hydro test but the valve is now good for 10 years (I think) as they actually have to be maintained as well as the cylinder but at a longer interval. I am in Perth and had it done at a place called Pressure Testing service in Belmont 08 9478 1160. The guy there is really nice and also does CO fills as well, which if you go at the right time of the day is while you wait otherwise it is next day turn around.

For the eastern staters I am not sure if he would sell you the valves direct but I am sure you could probably get your extinguishers guys to get in touch with him as he carries the screw down valves in stock.


----------



## woodygb (22/12/08)

> I presume that all Australian fire extinguishers have the same size thread (BSP)


 :lol: 

You could just follow the links from my site (the one on co2 linked to earlier on in this post) to find the relevant info on bottle neck sizes ... Luxfer

Unfortunately it seems like a bit of a mixed bag:-
English - BSP ( British Standard Pipe ) 
European - Metric 
*and* 
American - NGS ( National Gas Straight ) or NGT ( National Gas Tapered ) or UNF ( *Unified* National *Fine* ). :wacko: 


Cheers Woody


----------



## crundle (23/12/08)

Saw Ken and Steve this morning while getting my fire extinguisher refilled, and they confirmed that the thread on my bottle is 3/4" BSPF (parallel thread). Still no reply yet from the firm in the UK, but I hope to give Pressure Testing Service from WA a call today to see if they are willing to sell the screw down valves and if so, at what price.

Ken and Steve have said that in their experience, the valves on the fire extinguishers last fairly well, and report that the bulk of the problems with lost gas originate from the connections attached after the fire extinguisher. They report that there is no real difference in how long the valves last with either having the gas on constantly or only as needed.

Had my O rings replaced and the bottle water bath tested, so here's hoping that the gas lasts longer this time round.

Someone from work found that their dad had recently thrown out a large urn, and grabbed it for me before it made its way to the tip. Seems to be quite large, so hoping to be able to make my first AG soon doing BIAB!

Will report on the WA valves after I get in contact with them.

Crundle


----------



## Dan` (23/12/08)

i got my current ext from ken as well. it leaked when i first got it and it seems that he is replacing the little rubber o rings inside the trigger with the wrong ones. i took it to an engineer mate who had the correct size to fit the little groove properly and it now dosnt leak.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (27/1/09)

Any word on the valves yet crundle?


----------



## crundle (27/1/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Any word on the valves yet crundle?



No, sorry - have been rather busy with other stuff around the house, and the missus is starting her final year of nursing at uni, so the screw down valves haven't been a priority of late.

It seems that my leaking fire extinguisher valve may have been fixed the last time I had it filled, as it has not given me any grief since. I have had it left on with a welding clamp on the handle and it has been fine for over a month at least.

Thanks for jotting my memory though, might be a good time to give them a call tomorrow once the kids have been dropped off at school and the little fella has taken a nap. Would be nice to know if they are available more widely than just in Perth - can't see why they shouldn't be.

Crundle


----------



## dj1984 (27/1/09)

the question is will SWMBO let him??


----------



## crundle (28/1/09)

dj1984 said:


> the question is will SWMBO let him??



Now now dj - houses, glass, throwing stones. Careful or I will get Eddie at work onto ya! 

Crundle


----------



## crundle (13/2/09)

OK, finally got around to making some calls, and here is what I have...

I called Pressure Testing from Belmont, WA and he said that he had two screw down valves (wheel valves) left, costing about $70 + postage (weight about 500g). They are to suit a 3/4" tapered thread, so they are to suit steel cylinders apparently, not aluminium.

Then the fella there put me onto Lindegas in SA as a possible local supplier, who are now Coregas, and the helpful person there said that they had them for about $65-70 but would need to order them in, and told me that the valves were a Type 30 fitting, with the outlet 1/4" NPT. He put me onto BOC Gas and Gear shops, which would probably stock the valves.

Now I need to double check with Ken from Ceasefire as to whether or not Type 30 fittings are able to be safely used in my fire extinguisher, which Ken has told me previously is 3/4" BSPF.

I am hesitant to muck around with compressed gas lightly, much as I am with electricity, hence my caution, but if someone out there knows more about thread compatibility and can offer an opinion on the above, it would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Crundle


----------



## himzol (13/2/09)

crundle said:


> OK, finally got around to making some calls, and here is what I have...
> 
> I called Pressure Testing from Belmont, WA and he said that he had two screw down valves (wheel valves) left, costing about $70 + postage (weight about 500g). They are to suit a 3/4" tapered thread, so they are to suit steel cylinders apparently, not aluminium.
> 
> ...



Nice work Crundle, keep us informed .

Himzo


----------



## crundle (9/5/09)

Well it has happened to me again, so I will be going into the BOC Gas and Gear shop today on the way into work to get a firm price on the valves.

At least this time I got home in time to pull the connectors off before my kegs vented out also..... so far they all have good pressure to hold me over for a while.

Will post tonight from work with information on price from BOC Gas and Gear shop.

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## KGB (16/5/09)

Any results on this? Bit old now but I'm interested.


----------



## TidalPete (16/5/09)

Have just sold my youngest into slavery to get grain in the latest bulk buy\goodies from CraftBrewer but I am still interested too.

TP


----------



## cooperplace (17/5/09)

Hi, I have a Chubb 3.5 kg fire extinguisher converted for kegging, and to get gas out I have to squeeze the 2 handles together. Leakage has been a problem and I've had to replace the valve twice. I would be very interested in a screw-down valve, 

Peter


----------



## crundle (21/5/09)

Called Pressure Testing at Belmont today and he said that the valves were hard to come by and that he had his last three sold now, so no go there......

The UK site on CO2 looks promising, but they don't reply to emails it seems, so the search goes on.

Crundle


----------



## hopie89 (22/12/11)

Dragging up a really old thread here but I can't seem to find an answer, I'm going to give pressure test services a call today to find out if they do stock the valves anymore, but if anybody else has a conclusive answer that would be great as I'm looking at buying a co2 extinguisher soon.
Cheers,
Hopie


----------

